# Correspondences Between Goethe's Erlkönig and Doctor Dark



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Note the correspondences between Goethe's _Erlkönig_ and Captain Beefheart's _Doctor Dark._

Captain Beefheart's song "Doctor Dark" from _Lick My Decals Off, Baby_ begins with the words:

_Mama, Mama, here come Doctor Dark
Horse clippin'-clappin' its hooves making sparks
_
Compare this imagery with Goethe's _Erlkönig,_ set by Franz Schubert:

It depicts the death of a child assailed by a supernatural being, the Erlkönig, translated as "Elf King", though the eponymous character is clearly some kind of demon or 'fairy king'.

_Who rides, so late, through night and wind?
It is the father with his child.
He has the boy well in his arm
He holds him safely, he keeps him warm.

My son, why do you hide your face in fear? -
Father, do you not see the Elf-king?
The Elf-king with crown and cape? -
My son, it is a streak of fog. -_


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I agree the parallel is pretty clear. I wonder if the worthy Captain was also thinking of African-American folktales about the so-called Night Doctors, who came to steal children for medical experiments?


----------

